# Keine Mail-MessageID => Spam-Mail



## Frankdfe (7. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem beim Versenden von EMails: 

Manche Spamfilter meinen, Mails ohne Message-ID sind Spam-Mails.

Die Message-ID im Mailheader wird manchmal garnicht oder nur teilweise(nur der Teil vor dem @-Zeichen)  erzeugt. Ich habe das schon beim mehreren EMail-Clients festgestellt: Outlook, Emacs und direkt auf der Web.de-Seite. 

Woran liegt das?

Gruß

Frank


----------

